# Conjugal Visits



## sparkles2307 (Jun 2, 2009)

We have the neighbors' beautiful 6 mo old pygmy buck over for some "socializing".  I planned to bring him over BETWEEN cycles so the girls would get used to him before he tried to pollintae them, but apparently Daisy is in heat because he's been making lovesick sounds, chasing her round and round and being aggressive with my kids.  He only came over 3 days ago and Daisy is having nothing to do with him... so I am wondering, will I need to keep this guy around for another cycle or does he stand a chance?  I think Daphne will come into heat about 10 days after Daisy does, it always seems that way, so she might be used to Billy by then, but Daisy has me worried....I dont want a buck in my pen for an entire extra cycle!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 2, 2009)

Are you sure she's in heat? I know with cows a bull first turned with heifer/cows is going to want to do his job regardless of if the heifer/cow is in heat. After he's been with them a bit then the bull will settle down. Maybe this is the case with the goats?


----------



## sparkles2307 (Jun 2, 2009)

She might not be, she wasnt due quite yet, but he is ignoring Daphne and only chasing Daisy around so thats why I figured something must be up (no pun intended)


----------



## bheila (Jun 2, 2009)

It's easier if you keep track of their heats and write them down.  I bring my does to the buck 18 days from the day of their last heat.  They spend about a week with him and the deed is done.  With our does we usually know the deal is sealed by 1) our does stand for the buck, let him do his thing and when he's done they tuck their hind end under 2) if I'm not their to see the deed, we will see stuff  dripping out of the does for about a week 3) our does don't come back into heat for their next cycle. 
Is there a way you could just keep the does and the buck penned up together away from your other goats.


----------



## zatsenoughcritters4me (Jun 2, 2009)

it takes a bit for the doe to come into heat, if the buck is smelly enough she will be receptive in time. it takes anywhere from 2 days, to 2 weeks for our girls to want their date! we let our billy run with our girls for at least a month, sometimes 2 months. billy goats usually like to be agressive with their girls, and try to get their attention.


----------



## sparkles2307 (Jun 3, 2009)

We onlt have the one goat pen, the goats are normally free range but they #1 were naughty and ate my raspberry canes, and #2 need to be bred.  Since I only have 2 does and want them both bred I dont need to seperate anyone.  Will watch for signs of having been bred.  

I am guessing the reson hes gotten so agressive is because of the does?  He's been as gentle as a lamb his whole life and didnt get nuts till he came to see my ladies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jun 3, 2009)

Any male with hormones raging can get aggressive. They only have one thing on their mind.   If you aren't sure of when they are in heat, can you do that buck rag thing and take a rag and wipe it over the buck (can't remember which areas) and then keep it to test your girls? Then the male could go home and you could check your girls on your own. Then bring him back when they are really ready.

I don't have any bucks here and my plan is to do that. The farms that are willing to let me use their bucks require that I bring them to their farm for a drive by breeding so I will need to get their cycle right so I'm not taking goats for a lot of car rides. 

So much to learn but luckily I have some time since my girls are only 8 & 9 weeks old.


----------



## sparkles2307 (Jun 3, 2009)

Lucky for us its my kids' best freinds' parents who own the buck.  The owner is also my DH's buddy from work.  We can keep him at our house till Christmas if we want.  I hope by November to have baby goats tho so he really wouldnt be needed around at Christmas


----------

